# Ich Werbe dich !



## Drummer012 (2. April 2019)

Hallo meine Freunde​ 
 
*Ich suche ab sofort wieder eine Person, die von mir geworben werden möchte!  *
 
_Hier habt ihr par Informationen zu mir :_
Name: Dennis
Alter : 27
Beruf: Immobilienkaufmann
Wow Erfahrung: Ca 10 Jahre
Online Zeiten: Individuell nach Absprache
 
:eek: Ich habe noch bis zum 08.04.2019 Urlaub:eek:
*=> Sollten wir es also schaffen zeitnah anzufangen, habe ich in den nächsten Tagen sehr viel Zeit um viele Charaktere schnell hoch zu ziehen! <=*
 
 
*Warum werbe ich dich?*
Ich Spiele seit ca. 10 Jahren WoW, angefangen mit ende Classic (1 Addon).
Ich habe mit dem Addon WoD aufgehört zu spielen und zu Legion wieder angefangen. Mittlerweile spiele ich wieder sehr Erfolgreich im PvE End-Content. Um mehr Abwechslung ins Spiel zu bringen ist es für mich jetzt an der Zeit, neue Twinks hoch zu ziehen.
 
 
*Wie kannst du dir das Leveln vorstellen?*
1. Wir leveln je nach Absprache schnell oder entspannt die Charaktere hoch, ich passe mich an.
2. Onlinezeiten können wir frei gestalten. Wenn du mal ein par Wochen nicht leveln willst, oder komplett aufhören willst neue Charaktere hoch zu ziehen, ist das kein Problem für mich.
3. Wir können die schnellstmöglichen Methoden zum leveln nutzen über Instanzen oder auch gerne über Quests in der Spielwelt (um die Spielwelt als beispiel zu erkunden)
4. In 1 Linie möchte ich erstmal 1-2 Charaktere schnell auf die Endstufe bringen. Da Werb einen Freund über mehrere Monate aktiv ist, können wir dann in laufe dieser Zeit (mit kurzen Abständen) immer mehr Charaktere hochziehen.
 
*Was biete ich dir?*
 
Die Möglichkeit sehr schnell zu leveln: Ich übernehme Tank/Heal rollen und lerne dich gerne schnell in diesen an, um die Wartezeiten für Instanzen auf einem Minimum zu halten. 
=> Wir nutzen die Zeit die wir zum leveln verbringen so effizient wie möglich. 
=> Ich statte deine Charaktere voll aus ( Gold, Taschen, Tränke )
=> Ich biete dir Hilfestellung zu deiner Klasse/Spezialisierung. 
.. jegliche Art von Hilfe wird von mir gewährleistet.
 
 
 
*Auf welcher Fraktionsseite spielen wir?*
 
Horde oder Allianz ist grundsätzlich egal, ich besitze Charaktere auf beiden Seiten.
 
Horde Seite => Thrall
 
Allianz => Antonidas
 
 
Wenn du dich von mir werben lassen möchtest, melde dich doch bei mir unter folgenden Kontakt Daten: 
 
*Battle-Net ID*: Vibe#22571
Skype: live:73629a32ffe974b
*Hier im Forum per PN!*


----------

